# TODAY was lost :(



## paul2641




----------



## paul2641

Please tell me you can see it? I spent An hour and a half doing it?


----------



## Flashy

Nope, sorry. It's blank for me.


----------



## Becca

Blank for me too :|


----------



## Bo B Bunny

How did you work on it? did you put it on a WORD document first? 

:hug: I've lost mine before.


----------



## paul2641

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> How did you work on it? did you put it on a WORD document first?
> 
> :hug: I've lost mine before.


Bits were done on WORD document. I can't believe I lost it I spent 2 hours on it.:cry1: I spent so much time on it, I really mean it.


----------



## Flashy

Sorry about that Paul. It's gutting when you gvie so much to something and then it goes horribly wrong.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I'm sorry Paul. Did you hit backspace when you were putting a smiley in? that will do it every time!


----------



## paul2641

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I'm sorry Paul. Did you hit backspace when you were putting a smiley in? that will do it every time!


Think I did.:cry1:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

did you mabye hit preview instead of send I have done that a few times on post that i have made can you back your internet up wioth the back bottum to see if you can get it for tomorrow so you already have a base.



Your doing tomorrow


----------



## irishbunny

Yup, blank, sorry, are you going to do it again?


----------



## paul2641

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> did you mabye hit preview instead of send I have done that a few times on post that i have made can you back your internet up wioth the back bottum to see if you can get it for tomorrow so you already have a base.
> 
> 
> 
> Your doing tomorrow


Yup I got your PM


----------



## paul2641

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Yup, blank, sorry, are you going to do it again?


I'm doing tomorrow.


----------



## Becca

Surly you still have time to do it today?
Even if people don't read it till tomorrow?

It took me 5 tries to do it the other week and I kept at it, I know its really annoying but don't give up


----------



## paul2641

*Becca wrote: *


> Surly you still have time to do it today?
> Even if people don't read it till tomorrow?
> 
> It took me 5 tries to do it the other week and I kept at it, I know its really annoying but don't give up


Mrs. PBJ did it today.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Becca I had started my thread and someone moved it to the ro today thread early it just so happen that his messed up.

So everyone just desided he could do tomorrow and we changed the date on myne to today.

So it worked out without even meaning to


----------



## mouse_chalk

I'm sorry you lost it Paul! I know they do take a long time- it must be SO frustrating!

I know that when I do mine I constantly copy the whole thing into a notepad or word document, and copy it all again before I press send. And I always preview it before I post it to check that it's all displayed properly (although sometimes it looks fine in preview but messed up in the real thing LOL! :grumpy... I think I'm just paranoid lol...

Anyway, I look forward to reading it tomorrow instead!


----------



## Becca

Oh - Sorry


----------



## paul2641

_I just started tomorrows and it got deleted some how :cry1: 4th time starting it.
_


----------



## mouse_chalk

*paul2641 wrote: *


> _I just started tomorrows and it got deleted some how :cry1: 4th time starting it.
> _



Random question, but do you have a laptop with a track pad that you use?

I ask this because on my old laptop, it was pre-set that if you moved your finger from right to left on the trackpad, it would 'back up' to the previous page you were looking at, or else erase all you had typed :grumpy::grumpy::grumpy: I lost MANY a post to that before I got my new laptop.... 

Of course, that might not be it at all lol...


----------



## Becca

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I'm sorry you lost it Paul! I know they do take a long time- it must be SO frustrating!
> 
> I know that when I do mine I constantly copy the whole thing into a notepad or word document, and copy it all again before I press send. And I always preview it before I post it to check that it's all displayed properly (although sometimes it looks fine in preview but messed up in the real thing LOL! :grumpy... I think I'm just paranoid lol...
> 
> Anyway, I look forward to reading it tomorrow instead!


Thats what I do


----------



## paul2641

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> _I just started tomorrows and it got deleted some how :cry1: 4th time starting it.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Random question, but do you have a laptop with a track pad that you use?
> 
> I ask this because on my old laptop, it was pre-set that if you moved your finger from right to left on the trackpad, it would 'back up' to the previous page you were looking at, or else erase all you had typed :grumpy::grumpy::grumpy: I lost MANY a post to that before I got my new laptop....
> 
> Of course, that might not be it at all lol...
Click to expand...

Yes I have a laptop. When I back up Everything I had typed is gone.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Awww you poor thing! I'm so sorry!

I save my document every time I add something...... I'm paranoid!


----------

